# Dme ????



## ivonneatanacio (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello,
I need a little help, Our office has a employee who specializes in Medicare claim, but When it comes to DME she would like to get information.
Does anyone knows where can we go to get either a seminar or a manuel for DME. thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 29, 2009)

Look under "DME MAC Supplier Manuals"


http://www.cms.hhs.gov/center/dme.asp


----------



## rlowe (Jul 29, 2009)

I currently do HCPCS Level II coding specifically.  Finding good information is tough.  That is a very broad question can you be more specific in the information she is looking for.    There is a lot of good information on the Medicare website.  Also, there is great information on the vendor websites for the particular DMEs.  If you would like we could talk offline.


----------



## beverlyee (Jul 29, 2009)

*Dme*

What Jurisdiction are you billing for?
Beverly


----------



## ivonneatanacio (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, that would be great, my coworker is in need of information
my email is iatanacio@associatedorthopaedics.com and my number is 908-364-1020*222.
Monday- Friday 8:00-4:30. Thanks rlowe


----------



## ivonneatanacio (Jul 30, 2009)

Our Jurisdiction is NJ.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.medicarenhic.com/dme/index.shtml

NHIC will provide its services for Medicare beneficiaries and Durable Medical Equipment, Prosthetics, Orthotics and Supplies (DMEPOS) in DME MAC Jurisdiction A which includes Connecticut, Delaware, District of Columbia, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island and Vermont

It's the 3rd link (under DME MAC Suppier Manuals) on the main CMS page


----------

